

Make Money with Short URL Service adf.ly - Ascendancy
http://www.insidethewebb.com/2010/04/make-money-with-short-url-service-adf-ly/

======
sjs382
Heh, I think a 301 redirect (like tr.im and bit.ly use) that passes on (some)
Google juice is _much_ more valuable than $2.20/CPM.

